# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  - menu = menu, meny

## edspace

> Menu => Meny





> Menu => Menu


Meny apo Menu? Unë kam pas përdorur Menu por në Windows shqip përkthimi është Meny. Në disa fjalorë i kam gjetur të dyja fjalët. Cilëndo fjalë te përdorim, del kuptimi.

----------

